# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  يوميات كتكوت الأمير والقطة المشمشية

## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

يوميات كتكوت الأمير والقطة المشمشية




 إنطفأت الأنوار .. وصمت جميع من في البيت استعداداً للنوم .. بينما ( كتكوت الأمير ) يستعد مغامرة جديدة مع عدوه اللدود ( القطة المشمشية ) تلك القطة السيامي التي كانت تجلس على سجادة موكيت وثيرة من النوع الفاخر في ليلة شتاء شديدة البرودة .. والتي أحضرتها لها ابنة صاحب المنزل ( سمسمه 7 سنوات ) في عيد ميلادها الثاني معهم داخل المنزل ... 

وجلس ( كتكوت الأمير ) يفكر كيف يحصل على الهدية الثمينة التي حصلت عليها ( القطة المشمشية ) وكيف يغلبها بالحيلة والمكر والخداع .. وخاصة أن ابن صاحب المنزل ( ميدو 7 سنوات ) توأم ( سمسمة ) لا يهتم به إطلاقاً منذ أن اشتراه من البائع المتجول من أمام المدرسة الابتدائية بربع جنيه وبعد فصال ومناهدة مع البائع 

وبدأ ( كتكوت الأمير ) في رسم الخطة في خيلته .. وما هي دقائق .. وحانت لحظة البداية العبقرية .. فقام من مخبأه تحت دولاب التلفزيون .. حيث لا يوجد له مكان حتى الآن مخصص له .. وبدأ في التحرك بهدوء وسط الظلام والكل نائم حتى وصل إلى المطبخ .. وقام بفتح الثلجة وأحضر منها علبة من اللبن الحليب ..  وفجأة ...... سمع ( كتكوت الأمير )  صوت خطوات قادمه .. فأسرع ليختبيء تحت غسالة الأطباق والتيكانت بجور الثلاجة .. وهو يرجف من الخوف .. فإذا به يرى والدة ( سمسمه ) وقد أنارت المبخ لكي تفتح الثلاجه .. لتشرب .. وقد لاحظة الأم أن علبة اللبن الحليب بجوار الثلاجه ولازالت باردة .. فاستغربت ونظرت يمين ويسار .. وهنا ختفى نهائياً ( كتكوت الأمير ) حتى لا تراه الأم .. وأعادت الأم العلبة إلى الثاجة وأطفأت النور وخرجت في سلام .. وهنا تنفس ( كتكوت الأمير ) الصعداء .. فلقد كاد قلبه يتوقف من شدة الخوف .. 

وعاد مجدداً ليخرج علبة اللبن وقام بوضعه في طبق متوسط الحجم .. وبحث عن الدرج الخاص بالتوابل والبهارات .. وظل يبحث عن زجاجة الشطة  .. وقام بوضع الكثير منها في الطبق .. وأذابه مع اللبن .. وأعاد الزجاجة إلى مكانها وأغلق الثلاجة .. وخرج بطبق اللبن الحليب إلى الصالة .. حيث ( القطة المشمشية ) تنام في ثبات عميق .. ووضع الطبق بجوارها في هدوء ودون أن يحدث صوت .. وأسرع ليتسلق أحد الكراسي الفوتيه ويقف فوقه .. وهو يمسك بنبله ( أستك ) .. ويضع في مقدمتها قطعه ورق صغيرة .. ويصبها نحو رأس ( القطة المشمشيه ) .. ويضرب ... 

أصابت الورقة رأس ( القطة المشمشية ) مباشرة .. فأطلقت نونوه مزعجه .. استيقظت على أثرها ( سمسمة)  والتي جرت مسرعه لترى ماذا بقطتها .. فإذا بها ترى القطة وعيناها لازال شبه مغلقه من النوم .. ولكنها تتأوه في نعاس .. فطبطبت عليها وبدات تملس على شعر ظهرها .. وقامت بتقريب طبق الحليب بتلقائيه إلى القطه .. وتحثها على أن تشرب .. 

وفي زاوية أحد الكراسي الفوتيه .. يختبيء ( كتكوت الأمير ) ويتابع ماذا يحدث .. فإذا به يرى القطه وهي تهم على أن تشرب اللبن .. فيصدر ضحكة غير مقصودة .. دوت عالياً .. لتنتبه ( سمسمه ) لوجودة .. فتذهب إلى مصدر الصوت .. و( كتكوت الأمير ) يرتجف من الخوف .. فتراه ( سمسمة ) وتحمله بين يديها .. لتضه بجوار القطة .. والتي كانت من شدة الألم برأسها من ما أصابها .. قد ذهبت في نوم عميق .. 

فتأخذ (سمسمة ) طبق اللبن الحليب وترفعه .. لكي يستطيع ( كتكوت الأمير ) أن يشرب من الطبق .. وبمجرد أن رأى ذلك الكتكوت .. وبدأ في البكاء .. والصراخ ... والصوصوه .. صو صو صووووووووو ... وهو لا يريد أن يشرب اللبن ... وبحسن نية .. أمالت الطبق ( سمسمة ) على فم  ( كتكوت الأمير ) حتى يبدأ في الشرب .. وهنا يتذوق ( كتكوت الأمير ) طعم اللبن مع الشطة الحارقة .. فيزيد من صراخه .. ويحاول الهرب من يدي ( سمسمة ) .. فاستيقظ ( ميدو ) على صراخ الكتكوت الخاص به .. وقد أتي إلى الصالة وهويفرك في عينيه .. وينظر بنصف عين والعين الأخرى مغلقة .. 

ويجد أخته ( سمسمة ) وهي تمسك بالكتكوت  .. و(كتكوت الأمير ) لايزال يصرخ من لسعة الشطة في فمه .. فأنتبه ( ميدو ) وبدأ في الصراخ والاشتبك مع اخته ( سمسمه ) وهو ينهرها .. ويقول لها أتركيه .. أنا أعلم أنك لا تحبينه ... أتركيه .. فتقول له ( سمسمة ) .. لقد كنت أطعمه من اللبن الخاص بقطتي .. ماذا بك .. فيقول لها ( ميدو ) ليس شانك .. ويأخذ الكتكوت منها .. ويذهب به إلى غرفته .. وفي استغراب .. تعود ( سمسمة ) إلى غرفتها بعد أن سكبت اللبن في حوض المطبخ حيث أنه لن يصلح لكي يبقى للصباح مرة أخرى وتنجوا ( القطة المشمشية ) من فعلة ( كتكوت الأمير )  .. وعادت إلى غرفتها وأطفأت الأنوار .. 

وظل في هذه الليلة (كتكوت الأمير ) يصرخ ويبكي .. وصديقه ( ميدو ) لا يعرف السبب .. وبدأ ( كتكوت الأمير )  يقول في نفسه  .. حكمة قد كان سمعها من أم ( سمسمة ) .. وهي أن ( الطمع يقل ما جمع ) .. ويرثي حالة .. ويندب حظه العاثر .. ويتمنى أنه لم يفعل فعلته والتي أصابته هو وليس القطة المسكينة .. ولكنه ظل يتوعدها في عقله الباطن وهو لايزال يبكي .. وظل يبكى حتى أتى عليه النوم ودموعه تترقرق فيع عينيه .... 





إلى اللقاء وحلقة جديدة

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## nariman

*فكره جميله يا أستاذ أيمن وصياغتك ليها رائعه كعادتك..*
*ان شاء الله متابعه مع حضرتك*

**

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..
بجد عسولة اوى يوميات الكتكوت والقطة *الأخوة الأعداء .. :: *
الكتكوت الأمير شقى اوى وعسول اوى.. ::p:  بس لسه هاستنى اشوف القطة المشمشية اللى نايمة دى هتعمل ايه معاه.. :Baby2:  وميدو هيتفرج عليهم ولا هيعمل ايه.. :4:  وكمان سمسمة اللى بيتحب القطة هتدافع عنها ازاى.. ::cop:: 
فكرة لذيذة ومرحة اوى يا أيمن.. تسلم ايدك.. :f:  
وأكيد هتابع بقية الحلقاات مع الكتكوت الأمير والقطة المشمشية.. :Baby:

----------


## nour1

حلوة قوي تسلم ايدك أخ ايمن
الله ذكرتني بأيام الطفولة لولو وطبوش وزينا ونحول قصص ايام الصغر مش من كتير قوي يعني :Baby: 
 بس لو سمحت ممكن لا تتأخر بالتكملة 
عشان الذاكرة ما بقت تساعددددد  :M (3): 

تسلم ايدك                                                      
nour1

 :f2:

----------


## noogy

هههههههههههههههه  من حفر حفرة لاخيه وقع فيها

حلوة اوى يا ايمن 

بس ياريت تكمل بسرعة وبلاش تاخير

مستنيين باقى الحلقات  تسلم ايدك

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *فكره جميله يا أستاذ أيمن وصياغتك ليها رائعه كعادتك..*
> *ان شاء الله متابعه مع حضرتك*
> 
> **






الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان






اضاء متصفحي بمرورك العذب أختي الفاضلة 

وأتمنى ان تنال باقي الحلقات على إعجابك ،،

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية 



مع  تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> بجد عسولة اوى يوميات الكتكوت والقطة *الأخوة الأعداء ..*
> الكتكوت الأمير شقى اوى وعسول اوى.. بس لسه هاستنى اشوف القطة المشمشية اللى نايمة دى هتعمل ايه معاه.. وميدو هيتفرج عليهم ولا هيعمل ايه.. وكمان سمسمة اللى بيتحب القطة هتدافع عنها ازاى..
> فكرة لذيذة ومرحة اوى يا أيمن.. تسلم ايدك.. 
> وأكيد هتابع بقية الحلقاات مع الكتكوت الأمير والقطة المشمشية..








الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما






القطة المشمشية ............ حلوه بس شقية  :Baby: 

والكتكوت الأمير ......... طيب أوي ومش شرير  :king: 

وسمسمه وميدو أخوات حلوين .. توأم بقى وعسولين

يارب أقدر أرسم البسمة على وجوهكم .. ياااااااااارب

تحياتي العطرية


م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> حلوة قوي تسلم ايدك أخ ايمن
> الله ذكرتني بأيام الطفولة لولو وطبوش وزينا ونحول قصص ايام الصغر مش من كتير قوي يعني
>  بس لو سمحت ممكن لا تتأخر بالتكملة 
> عشان الذاكرة ما بقت تساعددددد 
> 
> تسلم ايدك                                                      
> nour1








الأخت الفاضلة .. nour1





ما أجملها من أيام ..... تلك التي كانت في الطفولة 

أيام كانت تحمل البراءة والعفوية والضحك والسعادة 

ليت الزمان يعود يوماً .... لنعيش الطفولة من جديد

وبمشيئة الله سأكتب الحلقة الثانية اليوم بأقرب وقت

أتمنى أن أرى متابعتك المستمرة وتعليقك على الحلقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية 



م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> هههههههههههههههه  من حفر حفرة لاخيه وقع فيها
> 
> حلوة اوى يا ايمن 
> 
> بس ياريت تكمل بسرعة وبلاش تاخير
> 
> مستنيين باقى الحلقات  تسلم ايدك












الأخت الفاضلة .. noogy 





بالفعل .. ( من حفر حفرة لأخيه ).. وقع فيها 

وهذا هو الهدف من اليوميات أختي الفاضلة 

أن نضحك ونستمتع وكذلك نخرج بحكمة ما ،

وكل حلقة إن شاء الله سيكون لها محور واحد

وأتمنى أن أرى متابعة الأطفال أبناء الأعضاء

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية


مع  تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

يوميات كتكوت الأمير والقطة المشمشية

الحلقة الثانية





 تهادت أشعة الشمس تقترب من نافذة ( سمسمة ) في صباح مشرق لتعلن عن ميلاد يوم جديد .. لتفتح عيونها وتنهض في نشاطها المعتاد برغم صغر سنها .. لتستعد إلى الذهاب إلى المدرسة .. وتستعد أيضاً إلى حلقة جديدة من التعب في إيقاظ أخوها ( ميدو ) والذي لا يستيقظ مبكراً أبداً .. والذي دائماً ما يتأخر عن ركوب الحافلة المدرسية في الموعد المحدد لهما .. 

وفي عجالة .. أخذت ( سمسمة ) على عاتقها التجهيز اليومي للإفطار الخاص ( بالقطة الشقية ) ووضعه إلى جوارها وهي نائمة .. حتى إن استيقظت وجدت ما تأكلة .. ومسحت على ظهرها كالعادة وأعطتها قبلة حانية .. وذهبت عنها .. وفي الجهة الأخرى .. كان ( كتكوت الأمير ) دائماً مسكين وجائع .. فلا أحد يهتم به مثلما تهتم ( سمسمة ) بقطتها ( القطة المشمشية ) .. فـ ( ميدو ) دائماً يهمله ولا يرعاه حق رعايته .. وهو ما يؤثر في نفس الكتكوت جداً .. ويجعله يأتي بتصرفات ومواقف غريبه ومضحكة في آن واحد .. كالذي حدث معه اليوم بعد أن ذهبا التوأم (سمسمة ) و ( ميدو )  إلى المدرسة .. 

ففي الصباح وعندما استيقظت القطة .. وجدت الإفطار الخاص بها وهو مجهز وملفوف في ورق تغليف خفيف .. حتى يكون شهي ونظيف .. وبدأت في تناول إفطارها من اللبن والجبن .. أما ( كتكوت الأمير ) فلدية مشوار البحث اليومي عن أي شيء يأكلة في الإفطار .. حيث لا يوجد أحد في المنزل .. فالوالد والوالدة ذهبا إلى عملهما .. والتوأم في المدرسة .. وقد خلى البيت عليه هو والقطة المشمشية .. 

وبدأ يفكر كيف في التشفي من ( القطة المشمشية ) بسبب ما حدث له يوم أمس والشطة الحارقة مع اللبن .. وكذلك يشغلها عن الإفطار الخاص بها لعله يأخذ شيء منه دون أن تدري .. ودخل ( كتكوت الأمير ) إلى غرفة ( سمسمة ) حيث ترقد ( القطة المشمشية ) بجوار السرير في هدوء وراحة واستسلام .. واقترب منها وبدأ يحدثها بلطف .. ويقول لها .. كيف حالك .. فتجاوبت معه ( القطة المشمشية) بحسن نية .. وتجاذبت معه أطراف الحديث .. 

وهنا اقترح عليها ( كتكوت الأمير ) بأن يذهبا ليتمشوا قليلاً أمام المنزل .. حيث الشمس المضيئة ونسمة الهواء المنعشه في الصباح الباكر ونافورة المياه الرقيقة المستديرة .. والزرع والوردود المحيطين بها .. وهو بداخلة يخطط لمقلب كبير سوف يقوم بعمله في ( القطة المشمشية )  .. 

خرجت معه ( القطة المشمشية ) وتركت الإفطار الخاص بها .. وذهبوا ليقفوا امام النافورة .. واقترح ( كتكوت الأمير ) على ( القطة المشمشية ) بأن يقفا على حافة النافورة .. لكي يستمتعوا أكثر بمنظر هطول المياة .. ويستمتعوا برزاز المياة وقطرات المياه المتناثرة عليهم عند نزولها من أعلى النافورة .. ووقف الاثنان في فرح واستمتاع .. والشمس تلقى بأشعتها الذهبية عليهم .. وصوت العصافير يزيد من الجو بهجة وفرح .. 

وبدون مقدمات ... قام ( كتكوت الأمير ) بركل ( القطة المشمشية ) بقدمة ودفعها بيده دفع قوية مفاجئة .. لتسقط ( القطة المشمشية ) في المااااااااء ... وتحدث طرطشة كبيره وهي تنونو بصوت عالي .. فيضحك ( كتكوت الأمير ) ويقول لها .. أحسن تستاهلي  .. فترد ( القطة المشمشية ) والدموع في عينيها .. ليه وأنا كنت عملت لك إيه .. وتبكي بحرقة .. فيتركها ( كتكوت الأمير ) .. ويذهب مسرعاً إلى داخل المنزل .. وبالتحديد إلى غرفة ( سمسمة ) .. حيث الإفطار الخاص بـ ( القطة المشمشية ) لازال هناك .. 

دخل ( كتكوت الأمير ) إلى غرفة ( سمسمة ) .. واقترب من السرير .. ليبحث عن الإفطار الخاص بـ ( القطة المشمشية ) .. فإذا به يفاجيء بوجود طبقه الخاص والذي اعتاد أن يأكل فيه إلى جوار طبق الإفطار الخاص بـ ( القطة المشمشية ) .. فيقترب أكثر ليستكشف لماذا أتى الطبق الخاص به هنا في غرفة ( سمسمة ) .. فإذا به يجد الطبق واقد امتلأ عن آخرة بالطعام .. والذي قامت بتحضيره ( سمسمة ) قبل الذهاب إلى المدرسة .. فشعر بالخجل الشديد من نفسه .. 

وهنا دخلت ( القطة المشمشية ) غرفتها وهي مبتلة من الماء وتبحث عن شيء لتجفف نفسها .. فترى ( كتكوت الأمير ) وقد وقف في ذهول ولا يعرف ماذا يقول .. فتفهم ( القطة المشمشية ) الآن لماذا ألقى بها في الماء .. وتعرف أنه كان يريد أن يأكل الأفطار الخاص بها .. وتقول له : الله يسامحك .. طيب لو كنت سألتني كنت قلت لك أن ( سمسمة ) الطيبة جهزت لك الإفطار وتركته عندي حتى أقوم بإعطائك إياه عند الصباح .. لأنها لو تركته إلى ( ميدو ) فلن يهتم بك .. ولكني أنا من أهتم بك .. 

وهنا شعر ( كتكوت الأمير ) بخطأه الشديد .. واعتذر إلى ( القطة المشمشية ) وهو يقول في نفسة ( الصبر جميل ) ويتذكر الحكمة والمثل الشعبي الذي يقول ( لو صبر القاتل على المقتول كان مات لوحده ) .. ويؤنب نفسه ويقول ( آه لو كنت صبرت ) .. لكنت حصلت على الإفطار دون أن أقع في هذا الموقف المحرج .. 

ولكن ( القطة المشمشية ) تشعر بما يجول في صدر ( كتكوت الأمير ) .. وتتفهم أنه طيب القلب .. ولكنه كان جائع .. وهو صغير لا يعرف كيف يتصرف .. وتعلمه درس جميل جداً في الأخلاق .. وتقول له .. إذا اردت شيئاً .. فلتطلبه من صاحبه بلطف .. ولا تأخذ شيئاً ليس لك فيه حق .. وتأكد من ان الجميع سيحترمك وقتها أكثر من الآن بعدما حاولت أن تأخذه من دون استئذان .. وقامت بالطبطبه عليه .. فأسرع هو الآخر ليتأسف لها .. ويساعدها في تجفيف جسدها من المياه .. وتوتة توتة فرغت الحدوته ..  





إلى اللقاء وحلقة جديدة

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## وفاء علاء

حلوة جدا القصة  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## القطة بو سى كات

[size="7"]حلاوة جدا وانا كمان القطة بتعتيى شقية جدااااااااااا [/size]

----------

